# 4 Gewinnt



## BaYan (20. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich hocke gerade vor einem Problem. In der FH muss ich ein 4 Gewinnt spiel programieren. Ich habe in Google ein bißchen nachgeschaut. Der beste Algorithmus ist Alpha-Beta-Verfahren. Nur ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich das mit der Gewichtung realisieren soll. 

Kann mir da einer helfen

Gruß


----------



## Thomas Darimont (21. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

Also wenn du in google nach Connect 4 statt 4 Gewinnt suchst erhälst du dazu massig Informationen. Auch zur Alpha Beta Strategie.
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=java+connect+4&btnG=Suche&meta=

Gruß Tom


----------

